# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán tranh điêu khắc cnc - Tranh Công Giáo ...

## dangtantu1988

như tiều đề, dạo này làm mấy cnc ế ẩm quá, khổng có việc để là, sắp chết đói đến nơi rồi, nên em tạo bài này đăng những mẫu em có được lên đây cho anh nào cần với giáo cả phải chăng. hi. anh nào cần mẫu gì thì úp lên, nếu em đáp ứng được thì em sẽ cố gắp hết sức, hoặc anh nào có mẫu đẹp, có thể trao đổi thaỏi mái với em cũng đc. hi. anh nào thích mẫu nào cứ trực tiếp gọi đt hoặc nt cho em, hoặc gởi mail cho em, em cám ơn nhiều

TRANH CÔNG GIÁO












https://plus.google.com/106573134817976217023/photos
https://plus.google.com/106573134817976217023/posts

----------

Mr.L

----------


## occutit

Em để giá từng tranh theo thứ tự lên cho anh em tham khảo đi em  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangtantu1988

> Em để giá từng tranh theo thứ tự lên cho anh em tham khảo đi em


em không phải là chuyên bán tranh, chỉ là mua tranh trước mắt về làm máy cho mình, sau đó đem đi bán rẻ lại cho ai cần, nên nó khác xa với giá gốc, em ngại để giá lên trên rồi cũng sẽ có người chém em. với lại giá cả thương lượng nữa, nên em nghĩ anh nào cần mẫu nào thì nhắn tin qua đt, hoặc gởi trực tiếp mail cho em là dễ nhất. hi. trên đây đa số là em mua của các anh trên diễn đàn, còn lại thì mua bên nga. em sẽ úp dần các mẫu lên. em đang chán nản, máy móc hư, khi sữa xong thì hơn cả tuần này ế ẩm, chẳng tí khách nào tới hỏi hay đặt hàng. hi

----------


## dangtantu1988

tiếp tục nào

400k


100k


300k


100k


100k


200k


250k


250k

----------


## jimmyli

Mấy bức này bác mua ở trang web nào vậy? Em hỏi thật sự đấy?

----------


## dangtantu1988

em đi bán mà anh lại hỏi em chỗ nào bán, híc, như vậy thì làm khó cho em quá, 
for3d@mail.ru. và 1 số hình mua của mấy anh trên diễn đàn mình thôi, 1 số em trao đổi

----------

jimmyli

----------


## dangtantu1988



----------

Mr.L, Tuanlm

----------


## jimmyli

thông cảm, em hỏi vậy cũng có nguyên do mà anh  :Big Grin:  nhưng nếu anh thực sự mua thì anh có quyền bán mà hihi  :Smile:

----------

dangtantu1988

----------


## dangtantu1988

vâng anh, em mua mà anh, có 1 số e trao đổi của vài anh trên diễn đàn, nhưng em cũng lấy tranh em mua để trao đổi, hi, nhiều khi cũng vui, 1 cần có 1 tấm, đổi luôn cả bộ mấy chục tấm của em luôn. cũng có nhiều anh em gởi qua xong rồi lặng luôn, chẳng gởi lại cho em, còn mua thì giá cũng cao anh à, được cái em nhận đục tranh giá cũng cao nên khoản mua file đục cũng k vấn đề gì, có khi còn đc bán lại gỡ gạc vốn. hi. cũng buồn, có nhiều khi bỏ tiện ra mua tranh, mà mua về đục không đc vì file chỉ là scan, kém chất lượng, gần đây em bị một vố tức muốn ói máu luôn, mua về lên 3d không thấy gì hết, đúng lúc ông khách vào xem mẫu thế nào rồi, nhìn phát chê luôn, không đục nữa, thế là... híc

----------


## dangtantu1988

dụng cụ lao động

----------


## dangtantu1988

14 Chặng Đường Thánh Giá

----------


## dangtantu1988

Khung hình

----------


## dangtantu1988

em vừa mới mua được 1 đống file hoa văn châu âu. nhưng khi tải về xong thì tóa hỏa ra lf file không biết mở bằng cách nào. file của nó định dạng là .max .gsm .3ds híc. tìm hoài mà không thấy phần mềm nào để mở và chuyển sang stl hoặc bmp để xài. có anh nào giúp em với không

----------


## vietnamcnc

Dùng 3Dmax studio mở chưa? 

Save lai định dang nào phù hợp xài (stl chẳng hạn)

----------


## linhdt1121

bác thử dùng 3dsmax mở xem nào,e thấy thằng bạn e nó làm kiến trức dựng 3D cũng có cái đuôi này.

----------


## ABCNC

Cho mình giá trong inbox khung hình 1,2 nhé, cám ơn

----------


## dangtantu1988

em chưa cài đc 3d max, máy báo lỗi gì không biết, cài xong mà vào không dc

----------


## dangtantu1988

anh cho em mail hoặc số đt của anh di

----------


## linhdt1121

hic,mình cũng ko biết gì về cái đó mà,tại thấy thằng bạn ở cũng mình cũng mở cái file đuôi như thế bằng 3dsmax,mà sao bạn kiếm phần mềm đâu mà cài nhanh thế,down chắc mất cả ngày vì nó nặng lắm mà.
nếu ko ngại thì bạn có thể gửi lên đây 1 file nhỏ,mình sẽ thử mở nó ra xem thế nào.nếu đc thì bạn đi mua đĩa rùi về cài mà mở lại.

----------


## dangtantu1988

không phải đâu anh, là em mở phần mềm 3d max lên không đc chứ không phải mở file không đc, bên châu âu nghiệt cái toàn file nhưng đuôi gì đâu không à, khó mở ghê. hi. để em gởi lên diễn đàn xem thử

----------


## dangtantu1988

anh tải về giúp em xem thử cái gì mở đc
https://www.mediafire.com/?wrf3nwylffpowty

----------


## dangtantu1988

khoe sản phẩm đẹp và thảo luận cách phối màu cho sản phẩm. (những tấm tranh này không phải em làm, đừng chem em)

----------


## dangtantu1988

bán mẫu vách ngăn cho anh nào cần để làm nội thất đây. em có khoảng trên 1000 tấm

----------


## jimmyli

cái khung kia người ta chạy kiểu gì nhỉ chạy 4 cái ghép lại hay chạy nguyên tấm ra luôn :d, anh thử post lên em xem nó sài định dạng gì rồi em sẽ giúp cho cách convert qua stl, nhìn mấy bức ảnh kia quen quen từng thấy ở forum của bên Nga rồi thì phải?

----------


## dangtantu1988

mấy hình sản phẩm đó là mấy anh bên nga làm đó anh, phối màu nhìn đẹp quá, em đang nghiên cứu phối màu cho sản phẩm như thế, cái khung thì chạy từng thanh gỗ rồi và ghép lại anh à. em có gởi file lên trên diễn đàn rồi mà

----------


## dangtantu1988

tứ quý việt đẹp nè. cái này không phải em vẽ nha. hi

----------


## dangtantu1988

vinh quy bái tổ

----------


## linhdt1121

tối qua mải mê đế chế quá quên mất,mãi gần đi ngủ mới nhớ.
mình mở file đó bằng 3dsmax đc rồi,mình đã chuyển thành bmp nhưng lại để ở máy thằng bạn quên ko copy sang máy mình.bác cứ đi mua đĩa về cài đi,chắc chắn mở đc

----------


## dangtantu1988

vậy hả anh, em cám ơn anh nhiều nha. hi.để em đi mua đĩa về cài. hi

----------


## linhdt1121

mình gửi cái file bmp vào mail bạn xem trước nha,thằng bạn mới gửi mail cho.

----------


## ít nói

Hí 3 bức tranh là mua đc cái spindle mới .

----------


## dangtantu1988

vậy hả anh, vậy anh mua tranh đi, anh mua là em có đủ tiền mua Spindle liền à, hi. bán tranh không có dễ anh ơi, em mua vào thì mắt, bán ra rẻ òm mà cũng kén người mua ghê. hi. nghĩ lại sao hồi trước mình mua tranh đơn giản thế, nói giá bớt tí, ok lấy luôn. hi

----------


## dangtantu1988



----------


## dangtantu1988



----------


## ít nói

> vậy hả anh, vậy anh mua tranh đi, anh mua là em có đủ tiền mua Spindle liền à, hi. bán tranh không có dễ anh ơi, em mua vào thì mắt, bán ra rẻ òm mà cũng kén người mua ghê. hi. nghĩ lại sao hồi trước mình mua tranh đơn giản thế, nói giá bớt tí, ok lấy luôn. hi


mới babns hết rồi chỉ còn cũ 2.2kw có 1.5kw đổi thì ngon

----------


## dangtantu1988

là sao anh, em không hiểu. hi

----------


## ít nói

> là sao anh, em không hiểu. hi


tức là nhà chỉ còn 1 em 2.2kw loại thường cũ. bạn có con 1.5kw đổi cũng tốt mình đang cần 1.5kw

----------


## dangtantu1988

e không có côn nào hết anh ơi, nhà có mỗi cái máy. hi

----------


## dangtantu1988

Mặt dây truyền


100k

----------


## dangtantu1988

Chúa cầu nguyện _500k_



*Địa chỉ*
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

*SỐ TÀI KHOẢN*
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Đức Mẹ *Đồng giá 500k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz37J2jOUkZ

----------

Mr.L

----------


## dangtantu1988

Vườn Địa Đàng *1 triệu*




*Địa chỉ*
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

*SỐ TÀI KHOẢN*
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------

Mr.L

----------


## dangtantu1988

Thánh Giá *100k*



Chúa Giê Su *200k*



Thánh Matrona screen *100k*



Thánh *300k*



Chúa Giê Su *500k*



Nụ hôn của Giu Đa *200k*



*Địa chỉ*
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

*SĐT*
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

*Gmail* mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

*SỐ TÀI KHOẢN*
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Hoa văn *20k 1 mẫu* trọn bộ rất nhiều, lấy trọn bộ tính giá phải chăng. hi



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

Số Điện Thoại
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Hoa văn *20k 1 mẫu* trọn bộ rất nhiều, lấy trọn bộ tính giá phải chăng. hi

[IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mm5l6OVFIFw/U8OaO33o6wI/AAAAAAAAITY/***xY3GHE1U/w788-h572-no/10.jpg[/IMG]

*Địa chỉ*
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

*Số Điện Thoại*
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

*Gmail*  mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

*SỐ TÀI KHOẢN*
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Đức Mẹ *150k*



*200k*



*200k*



Thánh Giá *800k*



*800k*



*500k*



*800k*



*500k*



*500k*



*300k*



*500k*



*200k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

*200k*



*200k*



*200k*



*200k*



*50k*



*800k*



*200k*



*100k*



*50k*



*100k*



*100k*



*200k*



*200k*



*100k*



*200k*



*200k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

*500k*



_400_



*50k*



*100k*

----------


## dangtantu1988

*250k*



*200*



*50k*



*100k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Ngựa *350k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

hoa văn *5k* 1 số nmaaux ví dụ



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Đồng hồ

*200k*



*100k*



*200k*



*200k*



*150k*



*100k

*



*150*



*200k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

*20k*









*5k* trọn bộ rất nhiều hình

[IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mm5l6OVFIFw/U8OaO33o6wI/AAAAAAAAITY/***xY3GHE1U/w728-h529-no/10.jpg[/IMG]




*10k*



*20k*

----------


## dangtantu1988

bộ vách ngăn 1000 tấm *5k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

giường *100k*



Gạt tàn thuốc *50k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

*200k*



*50k*



*100k*



*50k*



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

*250k*





*500k*

----------


## dangtantu1988

2d *100k*



khung tranh, khung gương

----------


## dangtantu1988



----------


## dangtantu1988

*100k*

----------


## dangtantu1988

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

Số Điện Thoại
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

Số Điện Thoại
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988



----------


## dangtantu1988

Mẫu chân bán đây



Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Khung hinh. 




Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
SĐT:
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## vanlam1102

anh Tú gửi cho e giá của bức này với.

----------


## dangtantu1988

150k nha lâm. hi

----------


## dangtantu1988

Thêm vài mẫu mới......



Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Úp thêm mẫu mơi..........hi


Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988



----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

tranh cong giao gia rẻ cho anh em lựa chọn đây..............!



Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-M...ina_cvet_2.jpg

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
mẫu nay bn bác tú

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
mẫu nay bn bác tú

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Ai mua tranh không, em bán trạnh cho...  :Embarrassment: 








Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
mẫu nay bn bác tú

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hebx2qO0rFo/U-_yvuhr2AI/AAAAAAAAMI0/Zidw5IUOFcY/w682-h582-no/%D0%A0%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0%2B20.jp  g

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
mẫu nay bn bác tú

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Mô hình đồ chơi, bàn ghế và các dụng cụ thân thiện với môi trường bán đây.....



Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
mẫu nay bn bác tú

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
mẫu nay bn bác tú

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Tứ quý



Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangtantu1988

https://plus.google.com/106573134817976217023/photos


Ghép mô hình 2d. cái này làm rất dễ, nhanh, và kinh tế. hi



Còn tiếp..............

Địa chỉ
43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk

SĐT
0944 401 408 (TÚ)

Gmail mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

Phong cảnh đẹp và chất lượng



Bán mẫu tranh điêu khắc 3d cnc
http://1drv.ms/1xArFpr
SĐT:
0943 873 099
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Còn tiếp..............
> 
> Địa chỉ
> 43 - Hòa Trung - Eabông - KrôngAna - Đăk Lăk
> mẫu nay bn bác tú
> 
> SĐT
> 0944 401 408 (TÚ)
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
bộ cắt 2D ghép như vậy bao nhiêu hả tú inbox cho anh phát mua về nghịch

----------


## emptyhb

Vẫn còn nợ Tú 2 bức tranh mà lười chưa ck  :Smile: , bức đồng quê hôm trước đục xấu quá, đục xong không dám lấy công  :Confused:  Tú xem còn bức đồng quê nào không mail cho mình nhé. Thanks!

----------


## dangtantu1988

CHỈ - NẸT PHÀO BÁN



Bán mẫu tranh điêu khắc 3d cnc
http://1drv.ms/1xArFpr
SĐT:
0943 873 099
0944 401 408 (TÚ)
mynghequangloanbmt@gmail.com

SỐ TÀI KHOẢN
Chủ tài khoản : ĐẶNG TẤN QUẢNG
Số tài khoản: 152582309
Tại ngân hàng: ACB - Phòng giao dịch Lê Hồng Phong - tỉnh Đăk Lăk

----------


## dangtantu1988

> Vẫn còn nợ Tú 2 bức tranh mà lười chưa ck , bức đồng quê hôm trước đục xấu quá, đục xong không dám lấy công  Tú xem còn bức đồng quê nào không mail cho mình nhé. Thanks!


hi. xem trong đây thử có tấm nào ưng ý không nè
http://1drv.ms/1xArFpr

----------


## dangtantu1988

bộ cắt 2D ghép như vậy bao nhiêu hả tú inbox cho anh phát mua về nghịch[/QUOTE]

đã gởi qua mail cho anh nè

----------

